# Dupuytren's contracture - complete fasciectomy



## codedog (Sep 29, 2008)

Patient had a complete fasciectomy of Dupuytren's conttracture of thumb with limited excision of contracture of middle  finger and excision of  Dupuytren's  contracture for foot . Any in takes. I'M  guessing for fingers  26040-or 26045 and the foot -28008/-, ????


----------



## mbort (Sep 29, 2008)

you may also want to look at 26123/26125 and compare to your documentation as well when making your selection for the Dupuytren's.

Mary


----------



## codedog (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks  Mary, those codes does help


----------

